# Concentrate Stand



## BigMacZA (1/4/18)

Looking for two of these locally. Anyone been able to find any of these at a realistic price? Most I find online are over R600.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (1/4/18)

Seedling trays. Does the same job at a fraction of the price. I got six of them for R100. It provides storage (one tray for base, another tray for the lid) for 384 bottles. The rack in your pic shows storage for 7x11 = 77 bottles.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (4/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Seedling trays. Does the same job at a fraction of the price. I got six of them for R100. It provides storage (one tray for base, another tray for the lid) for 384 bottles. The rack in your pic shows storage for 7x11 = 77 bottles.


Please load a photo. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (4/4/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (4/4/18)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 127993


Thank you kindly sir. Excellent idea! 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (5/4/18)

@RichJB where did you get yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

@SamuraiTheVapor, I bought mine from a wholesaler called Damax situated near ORTIA in Joburg. I believe this is the exact model I bought:

https://damax.co.za/store/323/42/house-products/plant-pots-trays/germination-tray-128-cells-detail

I had to drive there to collect, it appears they now have online ordering from the "Add to Cart" button which I now see. I also see the price has risen a bit, they were R16 or so when I bought and are now R20. Still, compared to other storage solutions, they are dirt cheap.

There are probably similar seedling tray manufacturers/wholesalers in the CT area. I would just google "seedling trays Cape Town" and see what comes up. Hopefully you can find one closer to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/4/18)

You could try here @SamuraiTheVapor 
https://hydroponic.co.za/hydroponics/seedling-trays/
or here but you have to buy a box. Maybe if enough people in close proximity are interested a box could work and price is good.
https://www.growrite.co.za/product/128-cavity-tray-standard-and-deep/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

The Growrite one seems an exact replica of the one I have. Not so sure about the Hydroponic ones, the compartments seem too wide and deep, the bottles will rattle around in them.

The 28mm diameter of the Growrite compartments is good. A 10ml HDPE dropper concentrate bottle is near as darnit 25mm diameter. So it would seem that you have 3mm clearance but you don't. The compartments slope inwards slightly from the top down. So the diameter at the bottom of the compartment is less than 25mm. The bottle rests almost at the bottom of the compartment but held in place by friction against the sides, not by resting flush on the bottom. It's not exact but it doesn't bother me, the system works well enough. You can also press down slightly on the bottle to 'seat' it firmly in the compartment but I haven't found that necessary.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/4/18)

Thank You @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

If you do collect, I would strongly recommend taking a couple of concentrate bottles with you and trying them out in the tray before taking it. You will see immediately if it feels right and is going to be easy to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/4/18)

I am busy designing this:




















Been working on it for a while now. It's a 6 tier case and each tier can hold 96 x 10ml bottles and 11 x 50ml bottles. It is 500mm x 500mm x 350mm with a handle and will have rubber feet underneath. It will have hinges between each of the parts at the back and latches at the front to keep it closed. It will be compact enough to store and when opened up, all the concentrate holders inside will be labelled by category and alphabetically. Might not be everyone's thing, but I'm definitely going to build this....soon. 
The different colors are just to seperate the parts in the design. It will be made of wood and the concentrate holders inside will be 3D printed as well as the handle. I'll try to make it from pine so it'll be a bit lighter than using heavier wood.
It will always stand upright and the concentrates will not be exposed to light. It will be easy to take them out and put back and each flavor will have its own place and it will be easy to see which ones need replacing.
I'll probably never fill this up completely, but I'll also never run out of space for my concentrates

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (7/4/18)

zadiac said:


> I am busy designing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff! I need a 3d printer in my life. Now that you have some experience, which would you recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/4/18)

Andre said:


> Awesome stuff! I need a 3d printer in my life. Now that you have some experience, which would you recommend?



Wanhao Duplicator i3 V2 (print area of 200mm x 200mm x 180mm) if you want to start a bit smaller

Wanhao Duplicator 9 (print area of 300mm x 300mm x 400mm) if you want larger.

I'm getting the D9 soon. I have the smaller one now. Very happy with its print quality. No fuss with it. You receive it half assembled and just need to put the main parts together, level the printing bed, load the filament and off you go. Slicer program I use is Simplify3D and my design program is 123D Design. It's free, but discontinued, but I still use it. It's very simple to use.

Wanhao Duplicator i3 V2.1 here

Wanhao Duplicator i3 Mini here (print area of 120mm x 135mm x 100mm)http://www.3dprintingstore.co.za/3d-printers-upgrades/wanhao-duplicator-i3-mini/

Wanhao D9 here

I have no experience with the Mini. The D9 and the i3 V2.1 works about the same way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (7/4/18)

zadiac said:


> I'll probably never fill this up completely, but I'll also never run out of space for my concentrates



That's what we all said, haha.

Seriously, though, that looks like a great design. If I can give you one tip from experience when alphabetising, it's this: give yourself headroom to expand. In the pic I posted in this thread, you can see that I have a bit of headroom for more concentrates in each letter. But the DE row is right next to the F row which is right next to the G row. At that point, I only had headroom for one more concentrate with F. So all it took was for me to order two more Funnel Cake/Fuji/French Vanilla and I then had to move e-v-e-r-y row down to make room for another F row. I learnt my lesson and re-sorted everything so that I now have an entire empty row spare for every letter of the alphabet. And even that is rapidly filling up. It's a never-ending task.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Wanhao Duplicator i3 V2 (print area of 200mm x 200mm x 180mm) if you want to start a bit smaller
> 
> Wanhao Duplicator 9 (print area of 300mm x 300mm x 400mm) if you want larger.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the detailed response, much appreciated @zadiac.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (7/4/18)

RichJB said:


> That's what we all said, haha.
> 
> Seriously, though, that looks like a great design. If I can give you one tip from experience when alphabetising, it's this: give yourself headroom to expand. In the pic I posted in this thread, you can see that I have a bit of headroom for more concentrates in each letter. But the DE row is right next to the F row which is right next to the G row. At that point, I only had headroom for one more concentrate with F. So all it took was for me to order two more Funnel Cake/Fuji/French Vanilla and I then had to move e-v-e-r-y row down to make room for another F row. I learnt my lesson and re-sorted everything so that I now have an entire empty row spare for every letter of the alphabet. And even that is rapidly filling up. It's a never-ending task.



Thanks for the info, but yes, I have been keeping it in mind and in my layout I've accounted for expansion as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (7/4/18)

zadiac said:


> I am busy designing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome. Are you going to sell ready built cases, or share/sell the plan?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/4/18)

veecee said:


> That looks awesome. Are you going to sell ready built cases, or share/sell the plan?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk



I'll share the plans and 3D models. I don't have the time or patience to make this commercially.....lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (9/4/18)

RichJB said:


> That's what we all said, haha.
> 
> Seriously, though, that looks like a great design. If I can give you one tip from experience when alphabetising, it's this: give yourself headroom to expand. In the pic I posted in this thread, you can see that I have a bit of headroom for more concentrates in each letter. But the DE row is right next to the F row which is right next to the G row. At that point, I only had headroom for one more concentrate with F. So all it took was for me to order two more Funnel Cake/Fuji/French Vanilla and I then had to move e-v-e-r-y row down to make room for another F row. I learnt my lesson and re-sorted everything so that I now have an entire empty row spare for every letter of the alphabet. And even that is rapidly filling up. It's a never-ending task.



I will split it into 3 categories: 

Desserts
Fruits and Beverages (don't use many of those)
Tobaccos

Each category will have it's own alphabetical system and each holder will be labelled with it's own concentrate. I'm going to make some of the caps (I keep them) red, so when a concentrate gets low, I put the red cap on it so I can see when I do my next order which ones to order. It's simple and effective. I use the same system at work for all my different documents and templates. It's been working well for me for years

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (9/4/18)

Cool idea on the caps, thanks for sharing.

I've often tinkered with the idea of splitting concentrates into various groups but have never found one that avoids overlap. I know some folks group their concentrates by recipe, which is fine if you only make three or four recipes and there's little overlap between them. But I make up to 50 recipes that have FA Meringue in them and I only have one bottle of Meringue. So which recipe pack/box do I put it in? Then I would have to make notes of where I left each popular flavouring.

I also considered putting all the custards together, all fruits, all bakeries, and so on. But then is Cookies & Cream a bakery or a cream? Is Lemon Meringue Pie a fruit or a bakery? And where do I put FA Breakfast Cereals, which has chocolate, dairy, cereal and fruit in it?

Eventually I decided on just straight alphabetical - and even _that_ has problems. Is FA Cream Fresh/Fresh Cream under C or F? Is TFA Dairy/Milk under D or M? Is Shisha Vanilla under S or V? Eish but it's rof being a bit OCD.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/4/18)

zadiac said:


> I am busy designing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!! I'll take one when it becomes available!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Cool idea on the caps, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I've often tinkered with the idea of splitting concentrates into various groups but have never found one that avoids overlap. I know some folks group their concentrates by recipe, which is fine if you only make three or four recipes and there's little overlap between them. But I make up to 50 recipes that have FA Meringue in them and I only have one bottle of Meringue. So which recipe pack/box do I put it in? Then I would have to make notes of where I left each popular flavouring.
> 
> ...




I've tried a few options and found straight alphabetical to be the easiest system for me. The only exception is sweeteners/additives and tobaccos.

I use tea boxes (as per pic below) which holds 108 concentrates each (9 concentrates per compartment x 12). Each compartment has a letter/s, ie A, B, C, etc. I have 7 of these. I have aligned the name to what it is called on ATF, ie Cream Fresh and not Fresh Cream as I use ATF exclusively. So if the bottle says Fresh Cream and ATF calls it Cream fresh, I store it under C as when I make the recipe and it calls for Cream Fresh, I may not remember that I kept in under F for Fresh cream but rather C for fresh cream...

I keep all the sweetner/menthols/additives in a separate box which is roughly split into 3 sections:
Sweeteners = marshmallow, meringue, sweetener, maple syrup, butterscotch, honey, etc
Menthol/coolant type flavours = mint, eucalyptus, WS23, creme de menthe, etc
Additives = AP, Vanillin, smooth, liquid amber, etc

I have another, smaller, box for all the tobacco concentrates as these (i believe) require their own pride of place.

This works very as the boxes stacks neatly out the way and is not an eyesore...






I recently bough some of these craft style superwood/plywood boxes form a local craft store. It works brilliantly and I use it for all my testers/samples:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (20/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


>



those are very nice boxes @Rude Rudi - where did you get yours? is it possible to get them without having to drink all that tea?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/4/18)

veecee said:


> those are very nice boxes @Rude Rudi - where did you get yours? is it possible to get them without having to drink all that tea?



I work in the industry, so I got them from work but they are not available to buy.
If you google, you can find unbranded ones - search for 'tea box with lid south africa' - you will see some local box manufacturers, etc who has similar ones available. You also get them (plain press wood) as craft shops - I saw them at the craft store at Lifestyle Garden Centre.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (20/4/18)

I am now out of space again. M and S are the main problems, both swelled greatly with recent purchases. Happily, the seedling tray place now has online purchasing with PayFast so I may order from them, depending on what the delivery price will be. I fear the charges may be quite steep seeing as it's a bulky item.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (20/4/18)

You can find Twinings boxes here. They offer free shipping although the empty boxes are R895 each. Might as well get the box full of Twinings teas for a hundred bucks extra. Then you can take the concentrates out of the fishing tackle box and put them in the Twinings box, take the teas from the Twinings box and put them in the fishing tackle box, and take your fishing tackle that was originally in the tackle box and sell it on Gumtree to buy nic salts and more flavours. I love it when a plan comes together.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## veecee (20/4/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> I work in the industry, so I got them from work but they are not available to buy.
> If you google, you can find unbranded ones - search for 'tea box with lid south africa' - you will see some local box manufacturers, etc who has similar ones available. You also get them (plain press wood) as craft shops - I saw them at the craft store at Lifestyle Garden Centre.


Thx man,
I found a tea place online that has the twinings boxes, but they about 800-1000 each. bit heavy. I've seen that craft shop at lifestyle, I'll go take a look to see if I can find anything. failing that, I'll just get some seedling trays.

I also found a lazer cutter just down the road from me, so I'm currently searching for plans for a lazer-cut stand. perspex or mdf are viable options for materials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (20/4/18)

RichJB said:


> I am now out of space again. M and S are the main problems, both swelled greatly with recent purchases. Happily, the seedling tray place now has online purchasing with PayFast so I may order from them, depending on what the delivery price will be. I fear the charges may be quite steep seeing as it's a bulky item.


have you got a link to the seedling tray place Mr RichJB?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (20/4/18)

Here you go.

I'm wondering if there isn't a business opportunity here. I have found several places that make cardboard or plastic boxes to client specification. Of course, it would be ridiculous for me to commission a design when I'm going to buy ten boxes. But if it was done at an industry level, where a vendor is ordering 10k boxes, it would become cheap to have custom boxes made.

I reckon you'd only need two designs: one that will take 10ml HDPE or PET bottles, another that will take 30ml bottles. I imagine there are very few DIYers who have stacks of 100ml bottles. So a simple compartmentalised and stackable sturdy cardboard box with a lid, much like a shoe box, that takes say 15x12 10ml bottles or 10x8 30ml bottles. You could start small and get more boxes as your stash grows, ordering more from the vendor as and when you need them. I imagine it would be quite cheap to manufacture such a cardboard box in bulk. Plastic would probably cost a bit more but still probably quite affordable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/4/18)

Hey guys just saw this post I can manufacture these stands for you guys in wood or clear Perspex. Let me know if interested I will try and keep the cost low as possible but Perspex is insanely expensive. Ideally you would make this in something like a birch plywood. I have a cnc router at my disposal so i can design it to make it flat packable for ease of shipping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiralSequence (20/4/18)

Here is a quick design I did that makes use of 3mm Clear Perspex. Can make it bigger or smaller if need be. This is just going of the image in the first post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (26/4/18)

BigMacZA said:


> Looking for two of these locally. Anyone been able to find any of these at a realistic price? Most I find online are over R600.


I just figured out that I've been searching for the wrong thing. Search instead for "nail varnish display stand" 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/4/18)

veecee said:


> have you got a link to the seedling tray place Mr RichJB?


I found this at plastic for Africa. I guess u can get this at any gardening shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/4/18)

@BigMacZA i found this and looks like something I will definitely buy, thanks for solving the mystery @veecee . Shouldn't have bought the seedlings tray.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/5/18)

Another Idea I just tried. Dirt cheap. Each board size is 260 x 300 and holds 100 10ml bottles if filling all rows which was my original idea. If you leave a gap between the rows and only put bottles in the elastic bands it holds 50 bottles and you can read the label. Sorting is done alphabetically the same as @RichJB 
Next time I will make them stackable by making the short ends longer towards the bottom to sit on top of each other and use some solid pine or pre drill the sides to prevent the splitting you see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## vicTor (4/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Another Idea I just tried. Dirt cheap. Each board size is 260 x 300 and holds 100 10ml bottles if filling all rows which was my original idea. If you leave a gap between the rows and only put bottles in the elastic bands it holds 50 bottles and you can read the label. Sorting is done alphabetically the same as @RichJB
> Next time I will make them stackable by making the short ends longer towards the bottom to sit on top of each other and use some solid pine or pre drill the sides to prevent the splitting you see.
> View attachment 130989
> View attachment 130990
> View attachment 130991



very nice @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (4/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Another Idea I just tried. Dirt cheap. Each board size is 260 x 300 and holds 100 10ml bottles if filling all rows which was my original idea. If you leave a gap between the rows and only put bottles in the elastic bands it holds 50 bottles and you can read the label. Sorting is done alphabetically the same as @RichJB
> Next time I will make them stackable by making the short ends longer towards the bottom to sit on top of each other and use some solid pine or pre drill the sides to prevent the splitting you see.
> View attachment 130989
> View attachment 130990
> View attachment 130991


I really like this, Well done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/5/18)

Correction will hold 110 bottles if using all rows 
Another nice point is the same stand can be used for 30ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (4/5/18)

My initial wish was to find a box like this:




However, numerous phone calls and emails to local suppliers proved fruitless. It wasn't that they didn't stock a model with the correct size of compartments, it was that they couldn't even understand what I was talking about. Eventually I ended up emailing them pics like this so they could visualise what I wanted. They mailed back saying that not only did they not stock such items, they had never even heard of them and had no idea where I could source something like that. I guess it's one of those things that only the US or China are advanced enough to conceptualise, design and manufacture.

I found some on Alibaba but balked at having to import a cardboard box from China. That is like having to import bread from Iceland or toilet paper from Argentina. It is the type of item that one really should be able to source locally in a country of South Africa's size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KUDU (4/5/18)

@RichJB Have a look at boxesonline.co.za Die cut boxes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (4/5/18)

RichJB said:


> My initial wish was to find a box like this:
> 
> View attachment 130999
> 
> ...


The one issue i see with these type is that, you wouldn't be able to see the labels. 
I made up something similar to @Bulldog with the rubber bands, but didint leave spaces in between and its a pain (cant believe i didnt think of that)
and i only have like 30 concentrates, lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KUDU (5/5/18)

Google "Letterpress box". We use to use them for setting newspaper pages. Think the misses would like them as well. Antique

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

KUDU said:


> Google "Letterpress box". We use to use them for setting newspaper pages. Think the misses would like them as well. Antique



Wow, thats amazing @KUDU

Found this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/5/18)

KUDU said:


> @RichJB Have a look at boxesonline.co.za Die cut boxes



I think they were one of the suppliers I contacted. I looked through their products again now and see boxes in a massive range of dimensions and thicknesses - but nothing with compartment dividers in. It will be really tricky to find because, even if someone provides compartment dividers, they need to be the right size. I looked through a_ lot_ of seedling trays before finding one that fits 10ml concentrate bottles snugly.

I suppose it's an item that is only really used at manufacturer/distributor level rather than consumer level. If a company regularly ships products that need to be transported in compartment boxes, they probably have them custom-designed to their exact specifications. That is fine if you're ordering 100k boxes at a time. If you only want 10, suppliers suddenly lose interest. 

Another option to look at is 3D printing. West Pack Lifestyle has literally dozens of plastic compartment containers like this:




But they're all wrong. The compartments are too big or too small, the height is too short or too tall, you have to lay the bottles on their side in order to close the lid, etc. What I'm looking at is a basic tray that would look something like this, just larger and with more compartments:




Which you could then stack in a tiered arrangement to end up with something like this:




It doesn't need to have wheels, just a tiered system that sits on a desk or kitchen counter would be fine. You have trays that slide in and out, each tray has compartments so each bottle has its own slot. When you replace bottles after a mixing session, you can immediately see the empty compartment slot that the bottle came from and must be returned to. And no matter how much you bump or move the storage rack, the bottles all stay in their designated compartments, nothing shifts.

There are such systems but the chances of finding one with dimensions ideal for 10ml bottles are close to zero. No plastics company will ever make you one because it will cost them R200k just to design and prototype it. 3D printing might be an option but I imagine even that will be pricey. 

The nail varnish display cases are OK. But honestly, at R250 for a display case that stores 40 bottles, I'd be spending R2500 for my current stash. I'll happily pay R300-500 for a plastic unit where each bottle has its own compartment that it slots into, and I can store several hundred bottles alphabetically. Once the cost starts getting into the thousands, the appeal drops off. I'd rather be spending that on flavours than flavour storage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## haCid (7/5/18)

Dad made me one, just a trail one, will replace with one that fits the table

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/5/18)

haCid said:


> Dad made me one, just a trail one, will replace with one that fits the table


is he willing to sell i will take one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haCid (7/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> is he willing to sell i will take one



Hi Rooikat, 

Yes, mom and dad has a business doing these kind of things, I will PM you his contact details. 

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/5/18)

haCid said:


> Hi Rooikat,
> 
> Yes, mom and dad has a business doing these kind of things, I will PM you his contact details.
> 
> Kind regards


they are going to get bussy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haCid (7/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> they are going to get bussy





you can even chat to him for custom sizes and if you would like to make any changes to the design etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/5/18)

haCid said:


> you can even chat to him for custom sizes and if you would like to make any changes to the design etc


and a more or les R?


----------



## haCid (7/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> and a more or les R?



Dad was saying it will be about R300. I think its not to bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (7/5/18)

haCid said:


> Dad was saying it will be about R300. I think its not to bad


not at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haCid (7/5/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> not at all



Spoke to dad now, he worked the prices out now, so it will be;
389L x 313H x 170W
for bout R195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (8/5/18)

haCid said:


> Spoke to dad now, he worked the prices out now, so it will be;
> 389L x 313H x 170W
> for bout R195


Hi. how many bottles could it hold? Where is he located?


----------



## haCid (9/5/18)

Armed said:


> Hi. how many bottles could it hold? Where is he located?



Dad is located in the West-Rand.
It got 4 shelves, on the 10ml bottles it holds about 16.
But you can chat to dad if you would like a custom size

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (11/5/18)

Shop in CTN brings in MDF racks for 20ml dropper model paint bottles.
Got myself one that holds 40 bottles and it works like a charm.
There is a whole range up to 100+ slots.
Worth a look and also pretty cheap (R200~300)

Manufacturer:
https://ttcombat.com/collections/paint-racks-stations

Shop:
https://www.pandemoniumgames.co.za






Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/18)

This looks great @Eisenhorn !
Do you think those holes would also fit the 30ml juice bottles?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (12/5/18)

haCid said:


> Dad is located in the West-Rand.
> It got 4 shelves, on the 10ml bottles it holds about 16.
> But you can chat to dad if you would like a custom size
> 
> Kind regards


can he make the batery stand as well.


----------



## haCid (12/5/18)

Hi Rooikat,

Yes, he can make almost anything if you send him rough plans or pictures

Kind regards


----------



## Eisenhorn (16/5/18)

Silver said:


> This looks great @Eisenhorn !
> Do you think those holes would also fit the 30ml juice bottles?


Hey Silver. Holes are 28mm diameter for the Vallejo holders. Will need to check a 30ml bottle at home but it should fit. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

